# Can people really be this stupid?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Last week I get a call from from a woman. We will call her "Sarah". She said she had sheep and goats and needed hay. I asked her where she got my name. She replied "Craig's list-I'm looking at your ad right now".
Keep in mind, my ad says in 3 different places they are 4x5 round bales. There are also very crisp, clear, unmistakeable pictures of 4x5 round bales. 
First question she asks me is "what size are the bales"?
My ad says in 2 different places the bales cost $75 each.
Second question she's asks me is "how much does each bale cost"?
Sheesh.....

By now, I know I have a "genius" on the line so I just let her go on. She asks me if I can deliver the hay to her and that her pasture is difficult to access with a trail going up a steep hill. Knowing she only lives about 3 miles down the road, I said to her I can spear one bale on front and one bale on back of my 4wd tractor and easily drive them up to her pasture from my barn.
She replied that she would rather me load them into the back of their van. I said no problem, I can load them into the back as long as the opening is 5' wide or 5' tall. All the while I'm thinking, if your access is so difficult, how will you get them up to your pasture in a van? 
Phone conversation ended without a sale.

Today, "Sarah's" mother calls me and asks me all the same questions again. She asks me if I'd call her daughter "Sarah" and talk to her again about the hay.
Knowing it was the same person who called me last week I decided, what the heck, I'll call her.

What was the First question she asks me????
....you guessed it......What size are your hay bales" ???.

I can't take it anymore, I swear I can't take it anymore.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL, and they poke at the horse people. And the answer to your question is, YES. Their all around us.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya thats pretty dumb. Kinda like the lady that had to buy my beautiful 'alfalfa hay' for her horses. It was pure trefoil. Lol I sold it to her at alfalfa price and she was happy as a loon.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

yes they are . . . . . and they stay that way by lots and lots of practice


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> yes they are . . . . . and they stay that way by lots and lots of practice


Saddest thing is they reproduce stupid. Lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Didn't even need to read your post, the answer is yes.

Need proof? Who just got a second term?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

In addition to reproducing, they vote...


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have been guilty of playing dumb when responding to an add for something thinking that they might give me a better price right off the bat and its worked a couple times too. One guy quoted me a price on a tractor 1000 less than what he had it advertised for! However I do not continually ask the same question over an over after having been told.

It seems like the women hay buyers are the worst....they know everything there is to know about hay and they are always right and you can't tell them anything. Not to mention calling a half a dozen times asking stupid questions or complaining about something before they even buy any hay. I had one lady that would have bought about 800 bales from me but she wanted to buy a few first to see if her horses liked the hay....sure no problem. She said that her horses like the hay and wanted to buy from me....then she started going on about how her horses only would eat orchard grass and that she bought some timothy at the feed store and the wouldn't eat it....I don't believe that....and that she did not want any of the sun bleached hay from the outside of the stack because her horses didnt like it. I then informed her that the stack of hay she wanted had been sold since she got the bales to try and that if I had any extra I would let her know. I will send the hay to a less particular buyer that wants all the hay I have for 50 cent less per bale than what this lady was going to pay and not have to deal with the headache....I also misplaced her phone number in the garbage.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

YES!

And, unfortunately, too many get elected to public office.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What's strange is she only wants 2 BALES and she's acting like its the biggest financial decision she ever made.

WHY DO HAY BUYERS BEAT THE HAY FARMER DOWN ON PRICE SO BADLY?????


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> What's strange is she only wants 2 BALES and she's acting like its the biggest financial decision she ever made.
> 
> WHY DO HAY BUYERS BEAT THE HAY FARMER DOWN ON PRICE SO BADLY?????


1 Because they can.So many that bale hay are so willing to give it away just to get rid of it.And then complain that they don't make any money.It always baffles me they would never sell grain for less that the market.

If someone is trying to dicker on price for 2 bales of hay the conversation is going to get cut short.CLICK.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Next time she calls "looking @ your ad right now" & asks how much, the price went up $5 or $10. "supply & demand- got several buyers wanting it all, ya better buy now while I still have some." Oh yea, "cash only".


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would let it sit in the barn before I would take less for it. My main buyer buys for the track. He gets $10 a square there. Right now his guy will only let him pay $5 at the farm. He is actually like a 2nd middle man. He goes out gets the hay for the main dealer. I called him the other day he told me $5 but since hes a good friend he said no rush just keep it til winter I will get you $8 so thats good with me. Now anybody that wants some now is going to pay that. Dont like it go down the road and get some triple washed hay that everybody seems to have lol


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Had a dude call me about my 3x3 800 lb bales. He had seen the pictures and read about them on my website and contacted me. They were $120/bale as it also states on my website. I said I had 50 of them. He quickly said he would take them all. Yay I thought. So I didn't sell any for a week until he could come and get them. So the day he was to come he called before he left to confirm that I still have the 50 small bales!. What small bales I asked? The small square bales you said you had 50 of. I about hung up on him. I told him I don't have small squares at all and he must have not read or looked at anything on my website. He didn't really give an explanation. I guess I should have sent him to my cousin for his small squares that cost $120 each!.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's like people only want to talk, but not listen or read.

Maybe my ad should read:
" hay for sale. Just call me and ask me a bunch of questions cause you're probably too stupid to read, and even if you did know how to read, which you probably don't, you'll ask me what's written right in front of you on the page because you're too dumb to comprehend what you just read anyway.
Oh, and have a nice day, too! "


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> It's like people only want to talk, but not listen or read.
> 
> Maybe my ad should read:
> " hay for sale. Just call me and ask me a bunch of questions cause you're probably too stupid to read, and even if you did know how to read, which you probably don't, you'll ask me what's written right in front of you on the page because you're too dumb to comprehend what you just read anyway.
> Oh, and have a nice day, too! "


Maybe this is why there are so many hay ads that don't tell anything about the hay. They just say hay for sale call me.


----------

